# Homemade deer feeder spinners....



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Now that is slick--almost like the OnTime Elite feeder--everything inside but the spinner plate. Gotta bookmark this thread so I don't lose it.


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

Dustover, you could drill a small hole in the bottom and run a solar panel if you wanted to. I just bought some cheap 6v lantern batteries to test these two out, but may build a couple with rechargables and panels.

55gal drum, leg kit, 1.5" EMT for legs, Academy 55gal funnel and you're ready to rock. Holds more feed than an OT and far cheaper.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I have one of my OnTime on a panel-with an external 12v battery. It does require that you have the wires outside the tube, but so far the ***** and squirrels haven't chewed on them.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I haven't actually worked with a feeder before, could one of you guys sketch out what the inards of one of these looks like?
Be real nice to know the specs on the motors too.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't sketch it out, but there is a battery with voltage matching the motor, a small motor (think remote-control car size), and a timer of some sort wired between the battery and the motor. There is also a plate with flange fastened on the motor shaft and it's mounted so the plate is beneath the funnel on the bottom of the feed container, but far enough down that the feed will flow down on to the plate. I've also seen some feeders with 12v blower motors out of an auto--bigger motor, bigger shaft, and it slings the feed farther.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Where are you finding the digital timers for $19?


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

good idea


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm gonna make one and put it on a 5-gal bucket that will sit on top of another 5-gal bucket. They'll be stacked and sit on top of my hog trap/cage. That way when it slings, all the corn will hit the lower bucket and fall down into the trap. That way I won't have to drive out and bait the trap every day.


----------



## jeguz (Nov 27, 2011)

dustoffer, could you tell me where you got the timer. Also are you using the motor with out the motor circuit board?


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

jeguz--I got the timer at Academy for $32 & tax. No circuit board on the motor--run straight off the timer which hooks to the battery. I'll post up some pics of the "guts" as I assemble it this week.


----------

